# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Fiber 2x1x0.5

## Rangga

Ada yg mau jual Bak Fiber ukuran 2x1x0.5 gak ? klo  ada bole dong PM.  bekas juga gak pa2. kemaren cari di Makaliwe gak ada, cuman 2x1x0,4 whiches ..kependekan. klo ada kabarin yah, mumpung tanggal muda  ::   Thanks  ::

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rangga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rangga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rangga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rangga

> wah ngaco jg neh saya .... maksudnya ikannya udah gede brapa... bukan baknya


ikannya local om , masi belum benr koi keepingnya ..mau nyoba  tosai jepang 1 bulan klo gak ada ikan yg Koit. ukuran paling gede 35cman ada 4ekor sisanya 25 cm ada 6 sisanya ukuran kecil 15-20cm. ada 21 ikan om. tadinya pertma beli taruh di bak kamar mandi pembokat malahan... :P  :P

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rangga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rangga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rangga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

